# [SOLVED] Adobe Photshop CS6, disable CS6ServiceManager?



## Walter Odim (Jun 29, 2008)

I had recently contracted the ramnit virus, and upon cleaning it, it had corrupted many files upon my system. I am trying to avoid reformatting until June; as I have no means to back up my data until then. Thankfully, many of the corrupted files were unimportant, and the few that were, I have been able to restore. 

CS6ServiceManager launches with Photoshop, and unfortunately was one of the infected files. I'd like to avoid a reinstall if possible. I've noticed Photoshop actually runs fine, other than the popup every few minutes claiming that the service manager was unable to start. Very distracting.

Simple question is there any way to disable this process trying to start with Photoshop? or is the only option a reinstall? 

Thanks.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Adobe Photshop CS6, disable CS6ServiceManager?*

You should be able to from msconfig


----------



## Walter Odim (Jun 29, 2008)

*Re: Adobe Photshop CS6, disable CS6ServiceManager?*

It opens *with* photoshop, the service has already been disabled in msconfig. (or at least I can't find any reference to it!)


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Adobe Photshop CS6, disable CS6ServiceManager?*

Download the Adobe Application Manager Troubleshoot launch issues, problems | CS6, CS5.5, CS5


----------



## Walter Odim (Jun 29, 2008)

*Re: Adobe Photshop CS6, disable CS6ServiceManager?*

*Solved* - Disabled the Extensions Panel in Preferences -> Plugins. Having had the issue since, so I suppose it'll do until I can be bothered to do a reinstall. Thanks all.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Thanks for posting your fix


----------

